# AT&T Westell 6100 modem changing IPs over and over.



## jglong3 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hello,,,,,

,,,,and thanks for your time, help, and advice!!!!

At my home I have a Westell 6100 DSL modem connected to a computer.
AT&T is the ISP and all filters are installed.

I use my home computer via VNC applications from a remote location and I began to notice that the VNC local client session was being lost,,,over and over.

It was discovered that the WAN IP was changing over and over and happens about once every 5-10 minutes,,,or so. While I have a dynamic WAN IP from ATT, I would not expect the WAN IP to change as often as 7-8 (or more) times a day. 

At first I thought it was ATT changing my DYNAMIC WAN IP.

But, a review of the Westell log file is reporting lost connection(s),,,,,etc, etc,,,,,etc. over and over.

Below is a list of the Westell log information showing several hours of behavior.

The Westell diagnotics that were run and the SELF test run as expected.

Looks like the DSL modem is going bad, a filter is bad, or the line is going bad and needs to be balanced,,,,etc.(????????).

Since I have no experience in the meaning of the log information any suggestions related to the log information below is appreciated.

THANK YOU FOR YOUR TIME, HELP, and ADVICE!!!!! 

Jerry



```
All Entries
CURRENT MODEM STATUS
DSL Modem Status....... Up
PPP Session Status...... Up
Connection Type......... PPPoE
Time set from............. Local
Time since last boot.... 1 days, 0 hrs: 34 mins: 52 secs

Time last modem self test.. TUE AUG 09 08:50:31 2011 
Time last modem result.... PASS

EVENTS
**********************************************************************
Events are listed starting from the most recent. **********************************************************************

WED MAR 28 10:35:55 2012 CWMP: Final Http Return Code = 204 

WED MAR 28 10:35:55 2012 CWMP: Inform (200). The following events are true: 4 VALUE CHANGE 

WED MAR 28 10:35:55 2012 CWMP: TCP Connected, SSL Connection Succeeded, Auth Type = Basic 

WED MAR 28 10:35:32 2012 Setting System clock to Local time WED MAR 28 10:35:32 2012 

WED MAR 28 10:35:32 2012 Time set from Secondary SNTP server: tick.usnogps.navy.mil 

WED MAR 28 10:35:32 2012 Error getting time from Primary SNTP server: tock.usno.navy.mil 

WED MAR 28 10:35:22 2012 PPP CONNECTED on VPI 8 VCI 35 

WED MAR 28 10:35:22 2012 Connecting session(0): My Connection due to AutoConnect request 

WED MAR 28 10:33:37 2012 Receiving Multiple PADT's for this session 

WED MAR 28 10:33:37 2012 Received PADT for session id 2151 

WED MAR 28 10:33:34 2012 Disconnecting session(0): My Connection due to PADT received 

WED MAR 28 10:33:34 2012 Received PADT for session id 2151 

WED MAR 28 10:33:34 2012 PPP DISCONNECTED on VPI 8 VCI 35 : PPP commanded down 

WED MAR 28 10:33:34 2012 Disconnecting session(0): My Connection due to dsl Restart 

WED MAR 28 10:33:25 2012 US Atten: 45.5 DS Atten: 63.5 

WED MAR 28 10:33:25 2012 US Margin: 27.0 DS Margin: 5.0 

WED MAR 28 10:33:25 2012 US Tx Power: 7.1 DS Tx Power: 14.7 

WED MAR 28 10:33:25 2012 US DSL Rate: 129 kbits/sec DS DSL Rate: 458 kbits/sec 

WED MAR 28 10:33:25 2012 WanMgr reports DSL is UP 

WED MAR 28 10:31:57 2012 WanMgr reports DSL is Down 

WED MAR 28 10:25:49 2012 CWMP: Final Http Return Code = 204 

WED MAR 28 10:25:48 2012 CWMP: Inform (200). The following events are true: 4 VALUE CHANGE 

WED MAR 28 10:25:48 2012 CWMP: TCP Connected, SSL Connection Succeeded, Auth Type = Basic 

WED MAR 28 10:25:20 2012 Setting System clock to Local time WED MAR 28 10:25:20 2012 

WED MAR 28 10:25:20 2012 Time set from Primary SNTP server: tock.usno.navy.mil 

WED MAR 28 10:25:16 2012 PPP CONNECTED on VPI 8 VCI 35 

WED MAR 28 10:25:15 2012 Connecting session(0): My Connection due to AutoConnect request 

WED MAR 28 10:25:01 2012 US Atten: 42.5 DS Atten: 63.5 

WED MAR 28 10:25:01 2012 US Margin: 24.0 DS Margin: 9.5 

WED MAR 28 10:25:01 2012 US Tx Power: 6.5 DS Tx Power: 14.9 

WED MAR 28 10:25:01 2012 US DSL Rate: 132 kbits/sec DS DSL Rate: 762 kbits/sec 

WED MAR 28 10:25:01 2012 WanMgr reports DSL is UP 

WED MAR 28 10:24:05 2012 WanMgr reports DSL is Down 

WED MAR 28 10:24:00 2012 US Atten: 31.5 DS Atten: 63.5 

WED MAR 28 10:24:00 2012 US Margin: 9.0 DS Margin: 6.0 

WED MAR 28 10:24:00 2012 US Tx Power: 10.5 DS Tx Power: 11.8 

WED MAR 28 10:24:00 2012 US DSL Rate: 128 kbits/sec DS DSL Rate: 224 kbits/sec 

WED MAR 28 10:24:00 2012 WanMgr reports DSL is UP 

WED MAR 28 10:23:37 2012 WanMgr reports DSL is Down 

WED MAR 28 10:21:26 2012 WanMgr reports DSL is Down 

WED MAR 28 10:21:15 2012 PPP CONNECTION ERROR on VPI 8 VCI 35 : Could not establish Link 

WED MAR 28 10:21:14 2012 PPP DISCONNECTED on VPI 8 VCI 35 : PPP link layer failure 

WED MAR 28 10:19:18 2012 WanMgr reports DSL is Down 

WED MAR 28 10:16:23 2012 CWMP: Final Http Return Code = 204 

WED MAR 28 10:16:22 2012 CWMP: Inform (200). The following events are true: 4 VALUE CHANGE 

WED MAR 28 10:16:22 2012 CWMP: TCP Connected, SSL Connection Succeeded, Auth Type = Basic 

WED MAR 28 10:15:53 2012 Setting System clock to Local time WED MAR 28 10:15:53 2012 

WED MAR 28 10:15:53 2012 Time set from Primary SNTP server: tock.usno.navy.mil 

WED MAR 28 10:15:48 2012 PPP CONNECTED on VPI 8 VCI 35 

WED MAR 28 10:15:48 2012 Connecting session(0): My Connection due to dsl Restart 

WED MAR 28 10:15:37 2012 US Atten: 31.5 DS Atten: 63.5 

WED MAR 28 10:15:37 2012 US Margin: 24.0 DS Margin: 5.0 

WED MAR 28 10:15:37 2012 US Tx Power: 8.1 DS Tx Power: 12.1 

WED MAR 28 10:15:37 2012 US DSL Rate: 128 kbits/sec DS DSL Rate: 224 kbits/sec 

WED MAR 28 10:15:37 2012 WanMgr reports DSL is UP 

WED MAR 28 10:15:19 2012 WanMgr reports DSL is Down 

WED MAR 28 10:15:07 2012 US Atten: 31.5 DS Atten: 63.5 

WED MAR 28 10:15:07 2012 US Margin: 9.0 DS Margin: 4.0 

WED MAR 28 10:15:07 2012 US Tx Power: 10.7 DS Tx Power: 12.4 

WED MAR 28 10:15:07 2012 US DSL Rate: 128 kbits/sec DS DSL Rate: 224 kbits/sec 

WED MAR 28 10:15:07 2012 WanMgr reports DSL is UP 

WED MAR 28 10:13:55 2012 WanMgr reports DSL is Down 

WED MAR 28 10:11:46 2012 WanMgr reports DSL is Down 

WED MAR 28 10:09:35 2012 WanMgr reports DSL is Down 

WED MAR 28 10:07:50 2012 WanMgr reports DSL is Down 

WED MAR 28 10:05:41 2012 WanMgr reports DSL is Down 

WED MAR 28 10:03:30 2012 WanMgr reports DSL is Down 

WED MAR 28 10:01:53 2012 WanMgr reports DSL is Down 

WED MAR 28 09:59:44 2012 WanMgr reports DSL is Down 

WED MAR 28 09:59:07 2012 PPP CONNECTION ERROR on VPI 8 VCI 35 : Could not establish Link 

WED MAR 28 09:59:06 2012 PPP DISCONNECTED on VPI 8 VCI 35 : PPP link layer failure 

WED MAR 28 09:57:26 2012 WanMgr reports DSL is Down 

WED MAR 28 09:55:40 2012 DIAGNOSTIC TEST RESULTS DSL: Up PPPoE: Session up PPP: Connection up 

WED MAR 28 09:55:26 2012 DNS Reverse Lookup failed in traceroute for '66.21.240.2' 

WED MAR 28 09:55:24 2012 DNS Reverse Lookup failed in traceroute for '12.83.2.209' 

WED MAR 28 09:55:23 2012 DNS Reverse Lookup failed in traceroute for '12.83.2.204' 

WED MAR 28 09:55:23 2012 DNS Reverse Lookup failed in traceroute for '12.81.36.40' 

WED MAR 28 09:55:23 2012 DNS Reverse Lookup failed in traceroute for '12.83.24.60' 

WED MAR 28 09:55:22 2012 DNS Reverse Lookup failed in traceroute for '12.81.99.60' 

WED MAR 28 09:55:22 2012 DNS Reverse Lookup failed in traceroute for '70.159.223.43' 

WED MAR 28 09:55:22 2012 DNS Reverse Lookup failed for '65.83.242.107' 

WED MAR 28 09:55:22 2012 Modem unable to communicate with DNS Server.(error = 'connection timed out') 

WED MAR 28 09:54:41 2012 DIAGNOSTIC TEST RESULTS DSL: Up PPPoE: Session up PPP: Connection up DNS: Success Host name: 65.83.242.107 IP address: 65.83.242.107 

WED MAR 28 09:52:47 2012 DIAGNOSTIC TEST RESULTS DSL: Up PPPoE: Session up PPP: Connection up 

WED MAR 28 09:52:35 2012 DNS Reverse Lookup failed in traceroute for '205.152.152.94' 

WED MAR 28 09:52:35 2012 DNS Reverse Lookup failed in traceroute for '12.83.2.209' 

WED MAR 28 09:52:34 2012 DNS Reverse Lookup failed in traceroute for '12.83.2.204' 

WED MAR 28 09:52:34 2012 DNS Reverse Lookup failed in traceroute for '12.81.36.2' 

WED MAR 28 09:52:33 2012 DNS Reverse Lookup failed in traceroute for '12.81.99.60' 

WED MAR 28 09:52:33 2012 DNS Reverse Lookup failed in traceroute for '70.159.223.41' 

WED MAR 28 09:52:32 2012 DNS Reverse Lookup failed for 'www.att.net' 

WED MAR 28 09:52:08 2012 DIAGNOSTIC TEST RESULTS DSL: Up PPPoE: Session up PPP: Connection up DNS: Success Host name: [url=http://www.att.net]ATT.NET - Email, News, Sports, Entertainment and Games[/url] IP address: 216.77.188.73 

WED MAR 28 09:51:45 2012 DIAGNOSTIC TEST RESULTS DSL: Up PPPoE: Session up PPP: Connection up DNS: No data, enter host name Host name: IP address:   

WED MAR 28 09:51:08 2012 PING TEST RESULT :  No Response
     Test Name or Address:  98.81.34.53

WED MAR 28 09:50:12 2012 PING TEST RESULT :  Success
     Test Name or Address:  98.81.34.53

WED MAR 28 09:48:37 2012 PING TEST RESULT :  No Response
     Test Name or Address:  98.81.34.53

WED MAR 28 09:46:53 2012 PING TEST RESULT :  Success
     Test Name or Address:  [url=http://www.att.com]AT&T | Cell Phones, U-verse, Digital TV, DSL Internet, and Phone Service[/url]

WED MAR 28 09:45:18 2012 PING TEST RESULT :  No Response
     Test Name or Address:  98.81.168.131

WED MAR 28 09:38:21 2012 DIAGNOSTIC TEST RESULTS
     Modem Self Test: pass  DSL: pass  ATM: pass
     Ethernet: pass  PPPoE: pass  Auth: pass  IP: fail

WED MAR 28 09:38:01 2012 Modem Self Test: Passed 

WED MAR 28 09:37:37 2012 DIAGNOSTIC TEST RESULTS DSL: Up PPPoE: Session up PPP: Connection up 

WED MAR 28 09:37:37 2012 DNS Reverse Lookup failed for '' 

WED MAR 28 09:36:59 2012 PING TEST RESULT :  No Response
     Test Name or Address:  ping.fastaccess.com

WED MAR 28 08:55:23 2012 CWMP: Final Http Return Code = 204 

WED MAR 28 08:55:21 2012 CWMP: Inform (200). The following events are true: 4 VALUE CHANGE 

WED MAR 28 08:55:21 2012 CWMP: TCP Connected, SSL Connection Succeeded, Auth Type = Basic 

WED MAR 28 08:54:45 2012 Setting System clock to Local time WED MAR 28 08:54:44 2012 

WED MAR 28 08:54:45 2012 Time set from Primary SNTP server: tock.usno.navy.mil 

WED MAR 28 08:54:41 2012 PPP CONNECTED on VPI 8 VCI 35 

WED MAR 28 08:54:40 2012 Connecting session(0): My Connection due to AutoConnect request 

WED MAR 28 08:52:42 2012 PPP CONNECTION ERROR on VPI 8 VCI 35 : Could not establish Link 

WED MAR 28 08:52:41 2012 PPP DISCONNECTED on VPI 8 VCI 35 : PPP link layer failure 

WED MAR 28 08:52:32 2012 US Atten: 43.0 DS Atten: 62.0 

WED MAR 28 08:52:32 2012 US Margin: 25.0 DS Margin: 12.0 

WED MAR 28 08:52:32 2012 US Tx Power: 6.4 DS Tx Power: 15.3 

WED MAR 28 08:52:32 2012 US DSL Rate: 132 kbits/sec DS DSL Rate: 762 kbits/sec 

WED MAR 28 08:52:32 2012 WanMgr reports DSL is UP 

WED MAR 28 08:51:39 2012 WanMgr reports DSL is Down 

WED MAR 28 08:44:59 2012 CWMP: Final Http Return Code = 204 

WED MAR 28 08:44:58 2012 CWMP: Inform (200). The following events are true: 4 VALUE CHANGE 

WED MAR 28 08:44:58 2012 CWMP: TCP Connected, SSL Connection Succeeded, Auth Type = Basic 

WED MAR 28 08:44:30 2012 Setting System clock to Local time WED MAR 28 08:44:29 2012 

WED MAR 28 08:44:30 2012 Time set from Primary SNTP server: tock.usno.navy.mil 

WED MAR 28 08:44:25 2012 PPP CONNECTED on VPI 8 VCI 35 

WED MAR 28 08:44:25 2012 Connecting session(0): My Connection due to AutoConnect request 

WED MAR 28 08:44:17 2012 PPP CONNECTION ERROR on VPI 8 VCI 35 : Could not establish Link 

WED MAR 28 08:44:16 2012 PPP DISCONNECTED on VPI 8 VCI 35 : PPP link layer failure 

WED MAR 28 08:44:13 2012 US Atten: 43.0 DS Atten: 62.0 

WED MAR 28 08:44:13 2012 US Margin: 24.0 DS Margin: 10.5 

WED MAR 28 08:44:13 2012 US Tx Power: 6.5 DS Tx Power: 15.1 

WED MAR 28 08:44:13 2012 US DSL Rate: 132 kbits/sec DS DSL Rate: 762 kbits/sec 

WED MAR 28 08:44:13 2012 WanMgr reports DSL is UP 

WED MAR 28 08:43:19 2012 WanMgr reports DSL is Down 

WED MAR 28 08:39:15 2012 CWMP: Final Http Return Code = 204 

WED MAR 28 08:39:13 2012 CWMP: Inform (200). The following events are true: 4 VALUE CHANGE 

WED MAR 28 08:39:13 2012 CWMP: TCP Connected, SSL Connection Succeeded, Auth Type = Basic 

WED MAR 28 08:38:44 2012 Setting System clock to Local time WED MAR 28 08:38:43 2012 

WED MAR 28 08:38:44 2012 Time set from Primary SNTP server: tock.usno.navy.mil 

WED MAR 28 08:38:40 2012 PPP CONNECTED on VPI 8 VCI 35 

WED MAR 28 08:38:40 2012 Connecting session(0): My Connection due to AutoConnect request 

WED MAR 28 08:38:26 2012 US Atten: 42.5 DS Atten: 62.0 

WED MAR 28 08:38:26 2012 US Margin: 24.0 DS Margin: 8.0 

WED MAR 28 08:38:26 2012 US Tx Power: 6.8 DS Tx Power: 15.3 

WED MAR 28 08:38:26 2012 US DSL Rate: 132 kbits/sec DS DSL Rate: 762 kbits/sec 

WED MAR 28 08:38:26 2012 WanMgr reports DSL is UP 

WED MAR 28 08:38:05 2012 WanMgr reports DSL is Down 

WED MAR 28 08:37:34 2012 PPP CONNECTION ERROR on VPI 8 VCI 35 : Could not establish Link 

WED MAR 28 08:37:33 2012 PPP DISCONNECTED on VPI 8 VCI 35 : PPP link layer failure 

WED MAR 28 08:35:47 2012 WanMgr reports DSL is Down 

WED MAR 28 08:27:43 2012 CWMP: Final Http Return Code = 204 

WED MAR 28 08:27:42 2012 CWMP: Inform (200). The following events are true: 4 VALUE CHANGE 

WED MAR 28 08:27:42 2012 CWMP: TCP Connected, SSL Connection Succeeded, Auth Type = Basic 

WED MAR 28 08:27:12 2012 Setting System clock to Local time WED MAR 28 08:27:10 2012 

WED MAR 28 08:27:12 2012 Time set from Primary SNTP server: tock.usno.navy.mil 

WED MAR 28 08:27:08 2012 PPP CONNECTED on VPI 8 VCI 35 

WED MAR 28 08:27:07 2012 Connecting session(0): My Connection due to AutoConnect request 

WED MAR 28 08:26:55 2012 US Atten: 43.5 DS Atten: 63.0 

WED MAR 28 08:26:55 2012 US Margin: 24.0 DS Margin: 7.0 

WED MAR 28 08:26:55 2012 US Tx Power: 7.2 DS Tx Power: 15.1 

WED MAR 28 08:26:55 2012 US DSL Rate: 132 kbits/sec DS DSL Rate: 762 kbits/sec 

WED MAR 28 08:26:55 2012 WanMgr reports DSL is UP 

WED MAR 28 08:26:23 2012 WanMgr reports DSL is Down 

WED MAR 28 08:25:48 2012 PPP CONNECTION ERROR on VPI 8 VCI 35 : Could not establish Link 

WED MAR 28 08:25:47 2012 PPP DISCONNECTED on VPI 8 VCI 35 : PPP link layer failure 

WED MAR 28 08:24:06 2012 WanMgr reports DSL is Down 

WED MAR 28 07:46:54 2012 CWMP: Final Http Return Code = 204 

WED MAR 28 07:46:54 2012 CWMP: Inform (200). The following events are true: 4 VALUE CHANGE 

WED MAR 28 07:46:54 2012 CWMP: TCP Connected, SSL Connection Succeeded, Auth Type = Basic 

WED MAR 28 07:46:26 2012 Setting System clock to Local time WED MAR 28 07:46:23 2012 

WED MAR 28 07:46:26 2012 Time set from Primary SNTP server: tock.usno.navy.mil 

WED MAR 28 07:46:21 2012 PPP CONNECTED on VPI 8 VCI 35 

WED MAR 28 07:46:21 2012 Connecting session(0): My Connection due to AutoConnect request 

WED MAR 28 07:46:09 2012 US Atten: 44.0 DS Atten: 62.5 

WED MAR 28 07:46:09 2012 US Margin: 24.0 DS Margin: 5.0 

WED MAR 28 07:46:09 2012 US Tx Power: 7.3 DS Tx Power: 13.4 

WED MAR 28 07:46:09 2012 US DSL Rate: 132 kbits/sec DS DSL Rate: 645 kbits/sec 

WED MAR 28 07:46:09 2012 WanMgr reports DSL is UP 

WED MAR 28 07:45:47 2012 WanMgr reports DSL is Down 

WED MAR 28 07:43:33 2012 WanMgr reports DSL is Down 

WED MAR 28 07:43:31 2012 US Atten: 31.5 DS Atten: 63.5 

WED MAR 28 07:43:31 2012 US Margin: 12.0 DS Margin: 7.0 

WED MAR 28 07:43:31 2012 US Tx Power: 10.2 DS Tx Power: 12.1 

WED MAR 28 07:43:31 2012 US DSL Rate: 128 kbits/sec DS DSL Rate: 224 kbits/sec 

WED MAR 28 07:43:31 2012 WanMgr reports DSL is UP 

WED MAR 28 07:42:40 2012 PPP CONNECTION ERROR on VPI 8 VCI 35 : Could not establish Link 

WED MAR 28 07:42:39 2012 PPP DISCONNECTED on VPI 8 VCI 35 : PPP link layer failure 

WED MAR 28 07:42:29 2012 WanMgr reports DSL is Down 

WED MAR 28 07:40:12 2012 WanMgr reports DSL is Down 

WED MAR 28 05:56:26 2012 Auto Calendar Upgrade check performed, no upgrade required (3) 


end of diagnostic log file
```


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

I would suggest you contact ATT to check the modem and the lines.

Your downstream attenuation is high.


----------



## jglong3 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hello makinu1der2,,,,,,  

THANKS for the REPLY,,,,,,

I have been copying the DSL MODEM LOG informtion for the last several days.
The modem has been bench tested and seems to be working as expected both IN/OUT,,,,the filter also was bench tested and neither produced any CRC errors, dropped any data ,,,etc., etc...

The log information for the last several days also shows no CRC errors when on -line. However,,,,,the log shows the link goes DOWN and then it comes back UP in the same minute,,,,and it does this several times a day at random with lots of PADT being recieved but over all the log shows no problems from about 5:30 pm until 6:30 am when the DOWN/UP starts occuring at random during the day.

The FORUM at AT&T has 9 pages of reporting the exact situation described in the body of my first entry,,,,,

So, I will take your advice and see what AT&T can do(?????)!!!!!


THANKS for your time, help, and advice!!!!!  

Jerry


----------

